# Nearest Ferry Port to Nottingham



## bluetoff (8 May 2007)

Just looking to find out which is the nearest Ferry Port to Nottingham that I can travel back to Dublin from.


----------



## Flexible (8 May 2007)

Holyhead is 172miles from Nottingham


----------



## BillK (8 May 2007)

Liverpool must be closer to Nottingham than Holyhead. 

Just checked Autoroute; Liverpool is 105 miles from Nottingham.


----------

